# Fear of losing it completely



## Tommyboy (Jul 20, 2011)

I feel so close to the edge of going insane its really starting to worry me. Last night when I was watching TV I got a thought like "Why am I me and not the people on TV" which freaked me out cos I know it's crazy but then I feel so disconnected from my sense of self I keep having these strange thoughts. The morning seem to be getting worse and worse, when I wake up I feel so unreal and anxious I have to take a lorazepam right away because its that unbearable. I actually felt not too bad yesterday afternoon but its like groundhog day when I wake up.

I'm starting to think my DP has something to do with sleep. In the past when I was well I would get all these weird thoughts just as I was drifting of to sleep and a feeling of loosing my identity but it was only for a few minutes then i'd snap out of it. Now I'm getting that in the morning where i'm sort of awake but feel like someone else. Its so freaky. Has anyone had this? I remember reading a post about DP being sleep related. Maybe I shuld get some tests done or something?


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

you're not gonna lose it completely. It may feel that way, but you are sane as sane can be.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

i get same thots


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

dont worry it's perfectly normal to feel like you're loosing your mind, going crazy, like you're getting psychotic........but you arent. it "just" the dissociation. the loosing your mind feeling will go away as acceptance and understanding set in


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Their,

I have had all those thoughts too, I thought i was going crazy too. yoga really helped me along with my diet. I was so bad at one point. And some days are pretty good, havent felt dp dr intensly for a few months. little bit of wierdness here and thier but that it.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

I've had those strange thoughts enter my head too, and because I, like you, interpreted them as a sign of impending madness I just ignored them and they ended up bothering me; I should have just accepted that during DP/DR your brain does weird things but that you aren't mad.


----------



## Leigh (Oct 20, 2011)

You're not losing it and you're not going insane. If you go out and interact with a group of friends, they wouldn't even know anything was wrong with you! They'd think you're acting perfectly normal. Having thoughts of going insane is extremely common in people with DP/DR. Just keep telling yourself that these thoughts are ridiculous and that you're not going insane.

Crazy people don't think they're going crazy.


----------



## Tandem (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm the same way. I get really scared of things, and now I take lorazepam and it helps a lot. Doesn't cure me, but definitely makes me feel a bit more comfortable.

I'm scared of being alive :S


----------

